# Treating for SIBO with Flagyl - something weird happening



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Ok, so I had the breath test done and my doctor agreed to treat me with flagyl for 10 days to eradicate the SIBO. Now, about 6 days into the flagyl I have WORMS coming out in my stool. How disgusting is that? What the hell is going on? Could the SIBO really be a Small Intestine Worm Infection? I have never seen worms before but there was a big glob of them last night.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know if it kills worms or anything, but I would report this back to the doctor.K.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, that would be creepy. I'd head to your doctor. I'd try to capture a few of them too (as gross as it sounds) so that they can diagnose you properly.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

hOW BIG THEY WAS?


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

I got some and put them in a zip loc bag....... this is gross!!! It hyappened again this morning. I did some research and from the pics it appears they are roundworms. Fairly common in animals, children ........uh, and me apparently. I am guessing the Flagyl is killing them because these are not alive. I have a GI appointment next Tuesday and I picked up an over the counter "dewormer" called pyrantel pamoate. Interesting reading on pinworms and roundworms since they live off of carbohydrates in the small intestine....... ergo, a lactulose breath test would come back positive if the little buggers are there. Symptoms include abdominal cramping, gas, diahrea or constipation, absorbtion problems leading to fatty greasy stools and potential partial obstructions. Hmmm, sounds like IBS, or at least it sounds like mine.It will be very interesting if this works.... the deworming that is..... ack, I sound like a dog.


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Spas,They were maybe 1 to 1 1/2 cm long but all curled up. Yellowish white and basically disgusting. I have seen them before when I had a cat with worms years ago. ???????? Could I have picked them up from the cat like 8 years ago???????? Weird.


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Here is a link with info:http://www.earthtym.net/ref-pinworms.htm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

GEEZ i'm also carbo addict,did you had a stool analysis before Flagyl??!?!?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Did you had anal itching?Apparently,this is a common symptoms.Send this to a microbiologist NOW!


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Spas,I have never seen any sign of the worms before last night. I have had blood stool tests but that is it. Oh, I have had serious anal itching on and off for years.Seriously, this isn't a big mysterious infection. It is apparently very common. I have traveled in Central America and the Caribbean. I could have picked it up anywhere. I will see what my doctor ays next week.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

So the stools test was negative and you had worms?Scary.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

But you know, if they weren't looking for worms, they'd never find them. Them phelbotomists or lab techs only look for what's ordered on the tests, nothing more, and hopefully, nothing less.........The thought of worms living inside me would freak me out! Although, they are a parasite just like a fetus is and women (but, not this woman!!!!!!!) carry kids inside them, so maybe thinking like that makes worms seem more tolerable (especially since the thought of a baby growning inside me freaks me out even more).


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not sure on worms exactly but Flagyl is used to treat giardia (from tank water) so maybe it's having an effect on the worms too! Not surprised you are horrified. It must have been quite a shock!


----------



## 21288 (Sep 12, 2005)

New here. Please advise, what is SIBO?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

SmallIntestinalBacterialOvergrowth


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Screamer..... your name about sums it up







More of them today.... all dead thankfully. Alot of specks..... little black specks that show up on the toilet paper. (I can't believe I am searching through my poop now) Interestingly, some of the worms look different than the others. Some are kinda like a rice kernal and others are like fine hair almost. On the positive side, I am feeling a ton better and my distended abdomen is going down.... alot less gas I guess. I can see where the companies that claim a colon cleanse will cure IBS have a point..... that is if it is caused by an infestation of nasty stinky worms!!!


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh, I have refined my uneducated theory of IBS, SIBO and now worms. I think that I, like so many of us, is predisposed to unusual sensations of pain in the gut during normal motility. Something having to do with pain receptors and seratonin levels. Now...... what makes IBS really a problem is the conditions that would cause the already hypersensitive colon to stretch, bloat, and basically move in unintended ways. SIBO and worms I suppose, cause an massive amounts of gas that move through the colon in an oh so painful way. When I tried the charcoal tablets a few months ago, the intestinal gas stopped and so did the pain....... until the charcoal turned into a glob and clogged up my colon.My GI doctor suggests antideppresant therpay to curb the pain response. I think I will try that next. If I can eradicate the causes of unusual gas, and lower the pain threshhold, maybe it all gets under control.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh NO! Now you've scared me off my charcoal! I love my charcoal. I don't know how I'd survive without it but I don't like the thought of it turning into a big glob and me ending up in hospital!I think you are right on the pain thing. I have been having normal bm's now for at least 2 months and guess what? Pain is as bad as always so the pain is definately a separate thing to what is going on with my poops!And don't worry about looking at your poop. We all have to do it from time to time.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have a prescription for Flagyl.







It is weird that your stool analysis didn't detect these worms.Perhaps there is more people with worms!


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

LOL Spas, lets wait and see what comes out of you once you get on the flagyl.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My prescription was for SIBO too.I don't know when i will take it since i just finish a week of Rifaximin with little results.


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Well, some more of the little buggers this AM. They aren't giving up without a fight though. I have had terrible cramping all day today.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Surfboar: Sorry to hear this. I hope the flagyl works. I don't know if worms produce gas, but bacteria does. What about chlorophyl instead of the charcoal? I read somewhere about rice looking specs in stools and I think they were worms. As I recall, one symptom is a runny nose. I forgot what the remedy for the specs was.Definitely see the doc. Hope you're better.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Surfboar,there is a lot of infos on the web about parasite even link to IBS.Quite confusing.I think the most accurate is from the center for disease control.http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dpd/parasites/listing.htmFrom the web site you gave,it said anal itching is a common symptoms.I don't have this symptoms.Guardia can gives gas and diarrhea:http://www.swedish.org/14408.cfm


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Surfboar,i tougth that i you had stools analysis before the worms discovery.But when i reread the post you didn't!







What is the name of the worms and what your doctor does about it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you reported this to the doctor? K.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Surfboar?


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

No, I just had the fecal bllod test where they dab some stool on a card. I go to the Doc on Tuesday and I am bringing him some samples (yuck).


----------

